# Binding setting/stance width vs turn initiation



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats a big board. It should be fine.

What are you asking? I'm not sure that binding settings will really help your turn initiation. Speed helps. Just go faster.

- Stance width narrow will help when you are going slow, depends on the board. Try it out.
- Gas pedal: Adjust it so it fits the boot. Pulling it out further won't help. Also most, I'd say 80% of power is transfered via the ankle strap to the bindings base to the board. The gaspedal is just for the finer feel of your edge, I never found it to actually put any pressure in the edge noticeably.
- Highback: For backside turns it helps setting them with more lean if you can't hold an edge to carve.

You could defitetely try a bit more angle in the back, like -9.

My tip, put more pressure on the front binding when riding. Like around 60 to 70%. Turn the board around the front foot. Relax - Let the board do its job, don't fight it.


----------



## Tom W (Oct 21, 2010)

ev13wt, this is also what I noticed (only had 3h on my new board int the snowdome).
It is ok with speed, but a bit stiff and hard to commit to turn when riding slow.
I just thought maybe a could tune my bindings a bit.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Tom W said:


> ev13wt, this is also what I noticed (only had 3h on my new board int the snowdome).
> It is ok with speed, but a bit stiff and hard to commit to turn when riding slow.
> I just thought maybe a could tune my bindings a bit.


Sure, tuning is always good. Just tune one thing at a time. 

Jump up in the air and land as if you where sliding with socks over a hardwood floor. Look down and notice your angles. See if those on your board match.

You are almost riding 0° in the rear, as I said maybe you could try more angle. It is more natural.


----------

